# Budget Bart II Corpse



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

This budget bart (skeleton store purchase) is my second corpsed ground breaker for the build season.

For this one I did a stain of the bones with a medium oak to get some age on his white bones. The using the Skull&Bones corpsing technique I used panty hose, latex carpet adhesive, strands of hemp rope and a darker walnut stain.

So here he is:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You got a really nice effect with the combination of stains. He looks very leathery.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy....saw another thread where somone did the oakish type stain to a bucky's bones and thought that it might work on this old fella. Really happy with the contrast of colors and the leathery appearance. Thought that was appropriate for the restless dead that passed from this earth in the 1800's andearly 1900's.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great! Bart makes a great groundbreaker.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

thats very...uh....Groundbreaking JA!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Glyphen, man where have you been? Lost in the corn fields?


----------

